# i915kms & mbmon



## oleg (Sep 22, 2018)

After adding

```
kern.vt.fb.default_mode="1024x768"
i915kms_load="YES"
```
in /boot/loader.conf
mbmon does not work.

```
mbmon -dA
SMBus[Intel8XX(ICH/ICH2/ICH3/ICH4/ICH5/ICH6)] found, but No HWM available on it!!
Summary of Detection:
* No monitors found.
InitMBInfo: Device not configured
This program needs "setuid root"!!
```
Can I somehow make them work at the same time?
My motherboard Intel D865GVHZ and OS FreeBSD 11.2-STABLE #7 r337824


----------

